
OpenAI reveals the pricing plans for its API – and it ain’t cheap - mellosouls
https://thenextweb.com/neural/2020/09/03/openai-reveals-the-pricing-plans-for-its-api-and-it-aint-cheap/
======
sharemywin
That's not even cheaper than people:

Freelance Writing Rates 2017 Estimated blogging standards for freelance writer
rates per word in 2017

Level Fee Per Word Est. Per Hour (500 Words) Entry Level .03-.06 $15-$30
Intermediate .07-.12 $35-$60 Experienced .13-.20 $65-$100 In Demand Expert
.21-.30 $105-$150

------
mellosouls
Ah, lifted from gwern:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/GPT3/comments/ikorgs/oa_api_prelimi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/GPT3/comments/ikorgs/oa_api_preliminary_beta_pricing_announced/)

